# Strangers Knock Off



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey here's a "mask" I just made it's kind of suppose to be a knock off of the strangers mask. I'm gonna make a bunch more sown differently so they aren't the same, also a couple different shades because I just picked up a lot of burlap.








Comment, criticize you know the deal.​


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks good.
I would make the eyes a little bigger...
Maybe burn them?
Looks good anyhow!
.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

It's creepy!
I dig it!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

its real creepy! and I second Frontyard Fright's comment!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great mask. I hope to see a few this Halloween.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

That is creepy as hell! I haven't seen the movie yet, are you planing to give the masks an aged look? it looks too clean/new.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Although a great mask allready. I think if you were to sew the edges of the eye openings like you did the mouth. You would gain some more definition. By the way, I like the pic too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good shady..
Isnt the seam supposed to be ear to ear ways ? 
I'm just guessing on from what I remember the orig. looks like.

agree on the too clean look too.


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I have no idea what the movie one looks like, but that one looks too clean and neat. soak it wet, roll it up to wrinkle it, bury it the dirt for a week or two. fray the edges a LOT more. Drag it down a gravel road behind a truck.... or at least make it look like you did all that stuff.


----------

